
Ask HN: Should you be suspicious if your comments only get upvotes? - ada1981
It seems that in any given community, the best and worst ideas will often be rejected.<p>They are outliers by definition.<p>In one sense upvotes may mean you have a good handle on what is acceptable and can model that well.<p>But on the other, it may also mean that you aren’t taking risks or that your ideas aren’t that original.<p>Of course some types of originality will be popular.<p>In other words, don’t feel bad about your downvotes!<p>Check to be sure you are delivering your ideas in a way that is consistent with the community, but having some downvotes is probably a good signal (or at least, shouldn’t be immediately viewed as a bad signal).
======
Phithagoras
This may not be true everywhere, particularly HN. Since there's a restriction
on who can downvote there's a tendency to ignore comments rather than downvote
them. Of course, stuff does get downvoted here but I like to think the culture
isn't quite as up-down vote driven as other platforms.

------
mimixco
I've noticed that any anti-nuclear comments that I make here are immediately
downvoted. Should I be suspicious that someone is purposely trolling me? I put
a lot of effort into making sure what I write is factually correct but nearly
every negative nuclear comment gets downvoted to zero or even negative
numbers.

One OP presented a well-reasoned opinion that no new nuke plants will ever be
built in the US (after Sumpter) because it's not cost effective. My comment?
"Hallelujah." And it was downvoted.

